# todays top football tips 09/07/2022



## wawbet (Jul 9, 2022)

betting football tips


​hot prediction site wawbetting​
​Sure win bets today​
*
AUSTRALIA NPL QUEENSLAND
Capalaba FC vs Gold Coast Utd           over 2.5



AUSTRALIA NPL VICTORIA
Avondale vs Oakleigh Cannons             over 2.5 Goal/Goal



AUSTRALIA NPL WESTERN
Bayswater vs Sorrento                               over 2.5 Goal/Goal



SOUTH KOREA K LEAGUE 2
Ansan Greeners VS Bucheon FC 1995     Over 1.5



FINLAND: KAKKONEN
NJS vs Lapa                                              over 2.5


FINLAND: KAKKONEN
VJS sv Ilves-Kissat                                     over 2.5*

For more guaranteed tips   https://www.wawbetting.com/2022/07/todays-top-football-tips-09072022.html


----------

